# Cigars with perfume



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

I just finished my first San Cristobal de La Habana... It was an El Principe... Well, I didnt really finish it because it smelled of too much perfume... kind of lady-perfume... Ive experienced this a couple of years ago when I smoked an El Rey del Mundo (dont know which but it was corona-sized) and it also smelled a little bit of perfume... but nothing like this one... It was too much I just couldnt finish it properly I had to toss it... I was a little bit afraid that I was going to have an allergic reaction too... It cant be that healthy to smoke perfume, could it? (Like smoking cigars is like living healthy, right?) 

Anyone else experienced this or is this just crap... Evrything else seemed to be perfect the weather wasnt cold, and I think I havent got a cold anymore, and even the cigar seemed to be very good except for the smell of perfume...

Aaah... :c


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

OMG I had this happen with a Monte 2! Was like smoking perfume or potpourri. That sucked ! :c What the hell is it ?


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

Can't say that it's ever happened to me before. Occasionally I'll receive some stogies that are going through their "sick" period. That's the funky ammonia/antiseptic taste. Something having to do with the fermentation process, I believe.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Sounds like it was young or going thru a sick period. 
Never got a chance to use this one before, but here goes....
u


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i've had some _smell_ like incense sticks before, like an H. Up #2 (best smelling cigar i've had), but none have ever tasted like that to me.


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

are you guys smoking rebanded Acid's again?


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

I've had it happen with several cigars. I believe it is part of the sick period. Monte #2's have had periods where they will do this. Iv'e also experienced this with R.A. C.G. I just had this happen recently, but I can't remember what I was smoking.


----------



## The Privateer (Nov 15, 2004)

Yeah, I've had a similar experience with the Principe!

It wasn't so off-putting to me...more like a mild floral aroma, kinda like light incense. I'm no expert, but the smell of ammonia/sickness is not quite the same as this. 

Try the La Punta torps instead, a way better and richer vitola imho.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

I suspect that the roller had used to much perfume the day he/she rolled the cigar... maybe thats the answer...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Fredster said:


> I just had this happen recently, but I can't remember what I was smoking.


"maui wowie" will do that to ya :w . lay off the reefer, stick to havanas.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

IHT said:


> "maui wowie" will do that to ya :w . lay off the reefer, stick to havanas.


I hear you!


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

I'm surprised. One thing I love about San Cristobals is their aroma.

Are you BSing about the roller wearing perfume, or is that possible?

Joe


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Heartpumper said:


> Are you BSing about the roller wearing perfume, or is that possible?
> 
> Joe


I cannt find another explanation than that...


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

I think it has something to do with the sick period. I've had several batches of Monte #2's do this. If you wait it will go away. Ammonia is one of many by-products of fermentation. Sometimes you can smell some ammonia on a cigar that is not lit, but I have never smelled ammonia on a sick cigar thats burning. The sick period can do some strange things to cigars. They don't always taste bad, sometimes just kind of bland and weak. The Part D4 is a good example of this.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Fredster said:


> I think it has something to do with the sick period. I've had several batches of Monte #2's do this. If you wait it will go away. Ammonia is one of many by-products of fermentation. Sometimes you can smell some ammonia on a cigar that is not lit, but I have never smelled ammonia on a sick cigar thats burning. The sick period can do some strange things to cigars. They don't always taste bad, sometimes just kind of bland and weak. The Part D4 is a good example of this.


Im sticking to my theory that its perfume... Lady perfume to be specific... I cant think of anything else that smells like this than perfume... Very hard for me to believe in anything else.. I sent two of these (SCdLH El Principe) to MoTheMan, lets hear what he has to say about it... (Hope it just was one that smelled funny by the way!)

You have to get more proof to get me convinced about the theory about it being sick/ammonia...


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

El Rey del Mundo said:


> Im sticking to my theory that its perfume... Lady perfume to be specific... I cant think of anything else that smells like this than perfume... Very hard for me to believe in anything else.. I sent two of these (SCdLH El Principe) to MoTheMan, lets hear what he has to say about it... (Hope it just was one that smelled funny by the way!)
> 
> You have to get more proof to get me convinced about the theory about it being sick/ammonia...


Well, I had cigars that I bought (Monte #2's) on 3 different occasions, and the cigars did not have the perfume smell or taste when I go them. At some point, they started to get that smell. After more aging it dissapeared. I think thats pretty good proof, but who knows?


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Sherlock Holmes is back... I think the mystery is solved...









I smoked a Padron Anniversary 1964 Maduro El Principe a couple of minutes ago... And I started to sniff a little bit extra and noticed/detected the same type of scent/smell... I think it has to do something with that Ive been using a new kind of perfumed soap... Non of this problem occured before this when I used a non-perfumed soap to wash my hands with... The smell of perfume from my hand(s) was probably so strong that it ruined my first San Cristobal de La Haban El Principe yesterday... Probably the same story with some of those El Rey del Mundos I smoked a couple of years ago... 


To be continued.... :r


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

Let that be a lesson to you: Don't use soap. To be safe, you might want to consider never washing again. That's why my cigars don't smell like perfume, just horsesh*t.  

Ah, the trials one endures in search of a perfect cigar experience.


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

wtf is this perfume stuff?

look, if you cross dress at nite be sure to close the humidor before u spray that crap on yourself.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

DaveC said:


> wtf is this perfume stuff?
> 
> look, if you cross dress at nite be sure to close the humidor before u spray that crap on yourself.


Good tip and insight. Sounds like you speak from experience. :gn


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

Fredster said:


> Good tip and insight. Sounds like you speak from experience. :gn


haaaa

:fu


----------



## ilikecigars (Mar 24, 2003)

it could be that the cigars you have came from the clinton humidor...ive heard that monica was known to wear alot of perfume and clinton often put the cigars back in the humi after serviceing her...they were said to have been stolen and sold by the night janitor at the white house. :u


----------



## ESP (Jan 1, 2000)

El Rey del Mundo said:


> I suspect that the roller had used too much perfume the day he/she rolled the cigar... maybe thats the answer...


Cigars rolled on thighs of virgins were a theory I used to hear often, then I saw the following link posted here sometime ago,, anyway, this may add to the theory of "too much perfume" used by the roller! 

Warning: do not try this at home!

http://viral.lycos.co.uk/attachments/1844/Handrolled.mpg


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

ESP said:


> Cigars rolled on thighs of virgins were a theory I used to hear often, then I saw the following link posted here sometime ago,, anyway, this may add to the theory of "too much perfume" used by the roller!
> 
> Warning: do not try this at home!
> 
> http://viral.lycos.co.uk/attachments/1844/Handrolled.mpg


Buwahahaha.....now that would be a great tasting smoke....


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

ESP said:


> Cigars rolled on thighs of virgins were a theory I used to hear often, then I saw the following link posted here sometime ago,, anyway, this may add to the theory of "too much perfume" used by the roller!
> 
> Warning: do not try this at home!
> 
> http://viral.lycos.co.uk/attachments/1844/Handrolled.mpg


ladies and gentlemen...my new favorite cigar!!!!!!!


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

ESP said:


> Cigars rolled on thighs of virgins were a theory I used to hear often, then I saw the following link posted here sometime ago,, anyway, this may add to the theory of "too much perfume" used by the roller!
> 
> Warning: do not try this at home!
> 
> http://viral.lycos.co.uk/attachments/1844/Handrolled.mpg


Yeah! that MUST Be a good Cigar


----------

